
Sounds of Siberia - lermontov
http://www.calvertjournal.com/features/show/8674/sounds-of-siberia-how-novosibirsks-shalash-record-label-created-a-beautiful
======
galfarragem
After discovering it by accident, 'beat tapes' is the only music I _actively_
listen nowadays.

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beat+tape](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beat+tape)

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lofi](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lofi)

------
mdekkers
I had the pleasure of camping on the shores of the Ob sea several times, not
far from the mentioned village. It is an amazingly beautiful place.

------
andrei_says_
Where can one listen to this? I did t see any links to music in the article.

